# Random Stalling Issue.



## stormbine (Feb 29, 2012)

Hey, 

Just wondering if anyone else has had an issue with this before, so here goes:

A few days ago I go to start my car after coming out of the store, it starts and stalls right away and the security light starts flashing. Restart the car, and its fine. I figure there might be an issue with my key, so I grab the other set. Yesterday I was on my way home from work, stopped off at the store to grab a coffee, get back in the car after im done inside, start it up, it stalls right away and the security light on the dash starts flashing again. Restart it like i did previously and there is no issue.

I get home and when I am in my driveway i shut the car off, and restart it, and don't seem to have issues, so if i were to take it into the dealer I would just get charged for diagnostic time, and told that they can't reproduce the problem. The car has stalled on me before 2 other times, but these were at stop lights, when the car was not at operating temperature, and there have been a few times where the rpms have dropped really low, with the car running rough while idling at a stop light, and a tap of the gas corrects this before the car dies. I think the other cases may be unrelated, and the issue i have right now might be related to the security system? 

The car is a 2011 1.4 with the "amazing" automatic transmission.


----------



## ARsummit (Sep 6, 2011)

mine is at the dealership right now bc it has had a couple of problems starting after me turning the engine off while running errands. i go to start it again and just click. click click try the key a few more times and then all of a sudden it will fire and start. car is '11 auto 1.4 also. 11k miles. wonder if these issues are the same in some way. i dropped it off yesterday and they so far cannot replicate the problem but if i find anything out, i will post it here and maybe it will be a lead on your issue.


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

stormbine said:


> Hey,
> 
> Just wondering if anyone else has had an issue with this before, so here goes:
> 
> ...


This sounds like the receiver in the car is starting to fail. Unless you drive a long ways, a 2011 Cruzen should still be under the 36 month/36,000 mile bumper to bumper warranty. You definitely want to get this documented with GM so even if they can't find it while under warranty when they find it out of warranty you can get GM to eat the repair cost.


----------



## Jim Frye (Mar 16, 2011)

According to the May 2012 issue of GM Techlink, there is a known situation with the vehicle security system getting confused with some sort of external Radio Frequency Interference (RFI). The problem has been reported by owners of several different GM makes and models, so it is not limited to the Cruze. Your dealer service department should be able to access TechLink and see the article for themselves. The gist of the article is that the security system is falling victim to something outside the car and there is nothing wrong with the affected car. Here's the link to the TechLink issue. 

http://sandyblogs.com/techlink/wp-content/uploads/2012/05/May-Techlink-2012-F1.pdf


----------



## Chevy Customer Care (Oct 29, 2011)

stormbine said:


> Hey,
> 
> Just wondering if anyone else has had an issue with this before, so here goes:
> 
> ...





stormbine,
I would like to apologize for the issues that you have been experiencing with your vehicle. I would suggest that you have your dealer look into this for you. I also would like to look into this for you. Can you please send me a PM with your name, address, phone number, VIN, current mileage and the name of your dealership? I look forward to hearing back from you.
Thank you,
Stacy Chevrolet Customer Service


----------



## 70x7 (Apr 24, 2011)

subscribed.
Mine did this sort of thing once this week


----------



## loyalsubject (Feb 11, 2013)

Did anyone ever get this issue resolved? It's been a few months since I've had problems with my 2013 1.8 MT, but I had an incident when I started the car and it shook and vibrated like it was way out of time, then stalled. Started it again and it was fine.

A while after that I was idling at a stoplight and it stalled. Again started up just fine--this is different than others here are reporting, though. This stall was NOT at start up.


----------



## Chevy Customer Care (Oct 29, 2011)

Hi loyalsubject

Were you interested in assistance from Chevrolet Customer Care? We can document this issue for reference, look up warranty information and if needed call the dealership on your behalf. Just send us a private message.

Jackie
Chevrolet Customer Care


----------



## Jayman777 (Jul 27, 2012)

My 2012 Cruze LT just started last week with issues. Initially it would idle low at a red light. It happened a couple times since then. TODAY, however, it stalked....repeatedly. If I let the car sit for a few minutes it would start again, and when I try to drive a few seconds later it would die. I was able to crawl it home by keep the rpm's extremely low....


Apparently the fuel filter would NEVER be the problem unless the pump itself had died.. So... What's next? Bad fuel? Plugs? Help!


Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## Chevy Customer Care (Oct 29, 2011)

Hi Jayman777,

I'm sorry to hear of this concern with your Cruze. If you would like, I will be glad to contact your dealership in your behalf in order to have this concern properly diagnosed. Feel free to provide your full contact information, VIN, current mileage, and dealership name via private message if any assistance is needed. We look forward to hear from you soon!

Kristen A.
Chevrolet Customer Care


----------



## Poorboyz (Jun 30, 2014)

this is my first post. I just bought a used 2012 Cruze and it stalls randomly. Sometimes it stalls while going down the road, doors unlock, power steering goes out and radio goes off. Most of the time it is just the radio that goes off and then back on. Yesterday it stalled while backing out of the driveway and the instrument cluster lit up like a Christmas tree and the wipers came on..so bizarre. The dealership where I bought if from refuses to do any work on it because I bought it without a warranty. When I noticed the problem they did install a new battery and said that was the problem but it wasnt. It is dangerous to drive and now I am stuck. Help.


----------



## Chevy Customer Care (Oct 29, 2011)

Hi Poorboyz,

I'm very sorry to hear of the steering difficulties that you have encountered. We will be happy to look further into your concern to try and find the best resolution. Feel free to send us a private message with your full contact information, VIN, current mileage, and dealership name. We look forward to helping!

Kristen A.
Chevrolet Customer Care


----------



## Jayman777 (Jul 27, 2012)

Update!

I sent my car in to the dealer, and after a week got it back. They ended up replacing the crank sensor I beleive... Problem solved right?

It was fine... until yesterday. I was out for a drive with a local car club, and towards the end of the night I started havaing the same rough low idle/stalling problem. I will be calling the dealership tomorrow morning to hopefully get this resolved. Is this going to happen every few months? Not very impressed.


----------



## Jayman777 (Jul 27, 2012)

NEW UPDATE!!!! 

Picked up my car... made it 6 blocks and then had to have it towed back to the dealership. Not impressed.


Long story short... the "stalling" issue I was having was the result of a shitty connector. That beefy connection that goes into the ignition pack, ya, that. All the mechanic did was follow the wires back a few inches, and splice in a new plug. They also installed some new plugs... for whatever reason. 


Car idles like a champ now, and since doing the resonator delete I've noticed a slight improvement to it's pickup, especially when you have stabilitrack/traction control off!


----------



## MackenzieLTZ (Oct 18, 2012)

I'm having the same problem as of today, although no lights come on. Super low idling and then it just shuts off. Or sometimes it idles low, and then stalls but not completely. 


Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## KEATING2013 (Jul 13, 2014)

My 2013 started running very rough at 16k miles. I figured it to be bad gas. Boy was I wrong. The car stalled at a light when I went to accelerate after being stopped at a red signal. This happened exactly at 35,799 miles. I was told to pull over on the highway by the Chevrolet Dealer Associate who never mentioned this is covered by chevy. I had not the money for a tow and since it started I decided to drive straight home. Now at 42k miles it stalls regularly endangering my family and others on the road . This all while it gives no check engine codes to diagnose and also had a code in memory that the brakes stopped communicating at some point with the computer. The car stalls when a light turns green which means your a sitting accident waiting to happen. I brought my car to the local dealer and they are doing a great job handling this so far. I had to be a little pushy to get a rental but they did give me a better vehicle for my business than I currently use. 

One last thing. Is it me or does anyone else that is driving one of these Cruzes have terrible neck pain? I drive like 4k miles a month.


----------



## Chevy Customer Care (Oct 29, 2011)

We're sorry that you had to experience these difficulties with your Cruze, KEATING2013. We're happy to hear that you are satisfied with the Chevrolet dealership that is serving your vehicle. Please let us know if you ever have questions or concerns. We're not certified technicians and we're unable to provide technical advice, but we're here to help! Also feel free to follow up with us after your dealer visit. We'd love to hear your feedback!

Kristen A.
Chevrolet Customer Care


----------



## KEATING2013 (Jul 13, 2014)

Update : 

YES I have serious concerns!!! My father and I were on our way to dinner last night and he has recently had spinal surgery. My car stalled twice while driving again this time almost causing a three car pileup. I run a 24/7 Business Technology Service and my wife is pregnant. I can not even put my family in my automobile...... 

The dealership said they fixed it. This is the same problem as before but $300 later after they billed me for work on my car that didnt repair anything at all


----------



## Duezzer (Feb 28, 2015)

Hi All, new to the forum - Daughter bought a 2013 Cruze - New from a dealer here in Calgary Alberta Canada - first issue was it shifted improperly (automatic) would get stuck in 4th gear - Dealer could not replicate - Next was a block heater cord that had all the rubber coating fall of and deteriorate at a abnormal rate. Then I put it up on a set of ramps to do an oil/filter change and notice oil all over under the car. Took it in - they changed the Right side seal - Then she stated the car would stall - took it in the dealer service adviser blew her off as she is a 19 year old woman and automatics don't stall - Keeps stalling - I take it in for her and ask them to check it out and also check that there is no more oil leak - They tighten all the grounds and then find an oil leak out of the same seal - This time they change out the shaft as something on it was putting pressure on the seal causing it to leak - Daughter tells me it is still stalling and now it has a rough idle issue when it is started up. Take it back in they can't get the rough idle to happen but find 2 more leaks under the car - Transmission Torque converter seal and oil pan seal. Car still does the odd rough start and still stalls once or 2X a week. Take it back - This time it stalls in the service bay - and when they restart it it has a real bad rough idle - They change out the throttle body - The car still starts and idles rought - They do a leak down test - the car has intake leakage at 30% on each cylinder - They believe this is the cause of the rough idle - send head to machine shop - Daughter gets car back starts nice and smooth drives it for a day and a half - stalls on her 2 times with a passenger in the car - take it directly to dealer - they can't get it to stall - car still at shop and we have a loaner from them. 

Daughter is now very uncomfortable driving the car. We have been in contact with Client Care from the beginning of the stalling issue - The first client care employee would not return our calls the second actually calls us back but is of no help so far.

Need some help if anyone knows what causes these cars to stalls - They thought it was the throttle drive by wire system - that is why they changed out the throttle body system - Nope. They thought it was the rough idle and intake valve issue - nope - They thought there was a bad ground - nope.

She loves driving the car - she likes the car except the stalling issue - now does not trust the car and is worried that it will leave her stranded.

Has stalled backing up but usually stalls when coming to an intersection or stop sign as you are slowing down to stop - seems to be a dead throttle and no engine response - turn key of and restarts every time.

Any help would be appropriated - Car has 45000 km started stalling at about 35000 km - No Codes have ever shown up nor a CEL


----------



## Daveq (Oct 12, 2015)

The check engine light on my 2013 Cruze came on about three weeks ago and has been on and off. AutoZone checked it and said its most likely the 02 censor. 
The Cruze has been coming to a high idle at red lights and almost stalling. The other day it did stall while I was in line at a drive through. Today after filling up the gas the Cruze wouldn't start for about 10 minutes. Its almost at 46000 miles so its not covered under warranty. Can anyone hear help me?


----------



## ChevyGuy (Dec 13, 2014)

Daveq said:


> Its almost at 46000 miles so its not covered under warranty.


It's still under powertrain warranty. That doesn't run out until 5 years or 100,000 miles. And I'd say there's a high probability that whatever is causing your problem is covered.


----------



## Motorhead (May 17, 2017)

My son in laws 2012 Cruze does same thing.And from the looks of all my research Chevy hasn't a clue how to fix this issue,nor does it seem they are ver anxious to find a solution.I have read 100's of threads about this problem and not a single solution.Guess it will take a class action to get anything done.This is why I personally will buy nothing but Ford.This is why Chevy has lost so many customers over the years.Which lead to the bail out they needed and is why Ford didn't need one.How can so many cruzes have this problem and none get resolved?This is pitiful customer service and the warranty isn't worth the paper it's printed on if the problem never gets fixed.Seems like the only solution Chevy has is keep delaying till warranty runs out.But at least my son in law knows now why I told him not to buy a Chevy.


----------



## EricSmit (Dec 21, 2016)

Motorhead said:


> My son in laws 2012 Cruze does same thing.And from the looks of all my research Chevy hasn't a clue how to fix this issue,nor does it seem they are ver anxious to find a solution.I have read 100's of threads about this problem and not a single solution.Guess it will take a class action to get anything done.This is why I personally will buy nothing but Ford.This is why Chevy has lost so many customers over the years.Which lead to the bail out they needed and is why Ford didn't need one.How can so many cruzes have this problem and none get resolved?This is pitiful customer service and the warranty isn't worth the paper it's printed on if the problem never gets fixed.Seems like the only solution Chevy has is keep delaying till warranty runs out.But at least my son in law knows now why I told him not to buy a Chevy.


Did you join the forum full of enthusiasts for a car just to bash said car? Get the **** out of here with that nonsense. Class action? You're what's wrong with America.


----------



## lmoy91 (Nov 7, 2017)

I have a 2016 chevy cruze with this stalling issue. Conveniently the car started stalling on me in July when I had just reached my out of warranty. My vehicle has always has a lack of performance or a drag that I advised the dealership and they said nothing about previous to this. I am used to bigger vehicles with a lot more power so just figured it was me being used to having a bigger engine. Come to find out this was not the case. My car has stalled on me more than just a few times on major hwys and roads. My family and I have almost been severely injured and probably almost killed a few times. My car will just stall while driving and at red lights. I contacted the dealership and they advised me of the bulletin PIP5507b. They also advised me there's no actual repair that can be done. They stated my fuel pump was fine and replacing it would do absolutely nothing since the issues are with the car itself. After a few more times at the dealership now they are wanting to replace the fuel pump at my cost since I am not under a warranty even though my fuel pump has been tested and was fine. I asked them how I was to be held liable for a manufacturer defect of the car. They replied because I was out of warranty. I am sorry but if it was a know defect and a bulletin it shouldn't matter if I am or not. They gave me a vehicle that is defective. Well now at this point GM has refused any help and so has the Dealer. I am left with a defective vehicle that I am deathly afraid of and they don't care. Pretty sad how they can just sweep us the consumers who keep money in their pockets under the rug until someone dies and they acts like they care. Gm my family's and I's blood is on your hands due to your negligence. Any BTW everyone who is having this issueI did obtain a video of it happening and the dealership refused to even look at it.


----------



## 1.8SixSpeedCruze (Jun 20, 2021)

Duezzer said:


> Hi All, new to the forum - Daughter bought a 2013 Cruze - New from a dealer here in Calgary Alberta Canada - first issue was it shifted improperly (automatic) would get stuck in 4th gear - Dealer could not replicate - Next was a block heater cord that had all the rubber coating fall of and deteriorate at a abnormal rate. Then I put it up on a set of ramps to do an oil/filter change and notice oil all over under the car. Took it in - they changed the Right side seal - Then she stated the car would stall - took it in the dealer service adviser blew her off as she is a 19 year old woman and automatics don't stall - Keeps stalling - I take it in for her and ask them to check it out and also check that there is no more oil leak - They tighten all the grounds and then find an oil leak out of the same seal - This time they change out the shaft as something on it was putting pressure on the seal causing it to leak - Daughter tells me it is still stalling and now it has a rough idle issue when it is started up. Take it back in they can't get the rough idle to happen but find 2 more leaks under the car - Transmission Torque converter seal and oil pan seal. Car still does the odd rough start and still stalls once or 2X a week. Take it back - This time it stalls in the service bay - and when they restart it it has a real bad rough idle - They change out the throttle body - The car still starts and idles rought - They do a leak down test - the car has intake leakage at 30% on each cylinder - They believe this is the cause of the rough idle - send head to machine shop - Daughter gets car back starts nice and smooth drives it for a day and a half - stalls on her 2 times with a passenger in the car - take it directly to dealer - they can't get it to stall - car still at shop and we have a loaner from them.
> 
> Daughter is now very uncomfortable driving the car. We have been in contact with Client Care from the beginning of the stalling issue - The first client care employee would not return our calls the second actually calls us back but is of no help so far.
> 
> ...


Did you ever find an answer to this..? 6 years later im having the same issue... tried dang near all the same steps and parts..


----------

